# Gag.



## sgartennga (Mar 17, 2015)

So I was talking with a friend of mine who owns a teee company today on the phone and was telling him that if he runs into any of ... to.give me a buzz. Well, one of the 'dots' in the '...' was walnut. He says 'oh yeah...we run into that all the time. Mostly, we just run it through the chipper.' I almost puked in the garbage can at my desk. Unbelievable.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 17, 2015)

You have no idea how much get chipped bro.....its crazy.....

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 17, 2015)

Wait till you wreck a brand new saw chain on a city tree.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 17, 2015)

Really hate to see trees get chopped up. As much as I like to burn wood, that also can be very disturbing from a woodworking perspective! The alternative, become a wood hoarder! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 18, 2015)

Nature Man
My wife will run the splitter while I keep it fed. She just shakes her head as I start picking nice Spalted chunks out......lol
The bad part is or sad part is that's what I am down to now. Burning all the nice spalted wood. That and milled 1" ×6" walnut. We have had so much rain can't get to the wood shed at the farm.
Burns nice and hot......lol



 



 
The patio was covered with walnut. 
Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 18, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> You have no idea how much get chipped bro.....its crazy.....



If you saw how many chippers my company sells in a year and think how many trees will be run through them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 18, 2015)

Off topic but @Brink I frickin love your AVATAR.... LMBO

That's all carry on

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 18, 2015)

my uncles family in west virginia burns black walnut like its their job i told them i will bring a cord of firewood to them and take the logs they have

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## sgartennga (Mar 18, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> my uncles family in west virginia burns black walnut like its their job i told them i will bring a cord of firewood to them and take the logs they have


Smart! I hope they listen!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> . . . . like its their job



 I like that I'm gonna have to include it in my phraseology.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 18, 2015)

sgartennga said:


> Smart! I hope they listen!



they did i got a sample bag of it already and i plan on taking a trip this summer.




Kevin said:


> I like that I'm gonna have to include it in my phraseology.



I thought it was a common saying?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> I thought it was a common saying?



I have no doubt but none of us have heard them all, or can remember them all even if we have!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 18, 2015)

If only California were closer to you I would happy to take some of that spalted wood off your hands... Chuck


----------



## frankp (May 11, 2015)

It's all relative. What we consider trash wood someone across the country or around the world would covet like gold. Vice versa. If you can get a good swap then you're in good shape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (May 11, 2015)

sgartennga said:


> So I was talking with a friend of mine who owns a teee company today on the phone and was telling him that if he runs into any of ... to.give me a buzz. Well, one of the 'dots' in the '...' was walnut. He says 'oh yeah...we run into that all the time. Mostly, we just run it through the chipper.' I almost puked in the garbage can at my desk. Unbelievable.


 Good god man! That's the wors't reaction to walnut I've ever heard of...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alan Sweet (May 11, 2015)

South of us, Kimberly-Clarke had many thousand of acres of timber land. They use it to grow trees for their paper mills, those days are gone with newspapers going down the tubes and publishing industry in the pits. But, there was a time back in the 70s-80s time frame when only pine was the tree of choice for the mills. Thousands of acres of hardwoods were sprayed, killed and mulched and the land replanted in pine. (sigh)

Now, Kimberly-Clarke is gone, much of the old land given to the state and many acres of leased land now are covered with old style plantation pines. In perfect line, rows and rows of pine. Sad to say this portion of Alabama, native hardwood is not easy to come by.


----------



## Tony (May 12, 2015)

DavidDobbs said:


> Nature Man
> My wife will run the splitter while I keep it fed. She just shakes her head as I start picking nice Spalted chunks out......lol
> The bad part is or sad part is that's what I am down to now. Burning all the nice spalted wood. That and milled 1" ×6" walnut. We have had so much rain can't get to the wood shed at the farm.
> Burns nice and hot......lol
> ...





@frankp is right, it's all relative. If you were closer, I'd swap you walnut for mesquite in a heartbeat!!!!!! Tony


----------



## Strider (May 15, 2015)

Just when I became manly again and flushed my emotions down the toilette, I read this. Now I am using my dog to wipe my tears- I refuse tissues, as I've just turned green and eco :S

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

